# Does flux core MIG wire spoil?



## AGCB97 (Aug 21, 2017)

Have some new spools of Flux core MIG wire, still in plastic wrap and box. Might be 20 years old. Should it still be good?
Aaron


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 21, 2017)

Should be fine. I never heard of it going bad and don't recall seeing an expiration date on any spools. I have stick welded with rods that were over 10 years old without any problems, they were kept dry.


----------



## richl (Aug 21, 2017)

If it's rusty, that would be the only thing I would be careful about. I had a few rolls around here, I tossed the ones with visible rust on the wire. I did not want it to go thru the machine or the mig hose.

Rich


----------



## Ironken (Aug 22, 2017)

My only concern is that your flux core wire being a tubular product could have taken on moisture into the flux through the seem in the wire even if its not rusty.

If you are not welding critical parts and see no rust present on the wire......burn some. If she chooches good....then keep goin'.


----------



## AGCB97 (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 22, 2017)

i have reclaimed some rusted mig wire by unraveling the rusted wire until it looks clean on the roll , and go to town
i haven't had to do that with fluxcore yet


----------

